# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Varroa breakthrough

## neilr

An interesting article in the _Guardian_ this past week reports exciting news about a beekeeper from Swindon who has bred varroa resistant "cleaner" bees. Here's hoping the research proves successful. The following link should take you there. My bees gulping up syrup (with fumidilB) at a good rate of knots just now and I'm using Apiguard with good effect. All the best, Neil. 

Here's the link: [url]http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/aug/25/honeybees-virus-superbee-saviour-swindon

----------

